# Kierland 1Bd on eBay



## Ken555 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ending soon...

eBay Kierland Auction 

Seems rather inexpensive at the moment, though it is a summer small 1bed week. I've had great luck so far trading my summer WMH week, so can't see how this one could be any less good. Of course, those trading in SVN won't get much value since there aren't alot of Options.


----------



## Sir Newf (Feb 7, 2006)

*Good trader?*

Thanks for the info...as you see, I already own Kierland- platnium 1 bdrm...I would this silver as an II trader- do you think it's a good trader?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2006)

It will be curious to see what it sells for - any guesses?   I say $4500


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm curious too. It's the smaller 1bd, not even the premium 1 bd. I can't imagine it being a good trader thru II and the options are too low for the maintenance fee required.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2006)

Plus - it is BRUTALLY HOT (100+ degrees) during the day in Scottsdale during those weeks (but it's a dry heat... )

I still say $4500 - no other guesses?


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll say...$3000, give or take a few.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2006)

that's the spirit!

being a recent eBay 'winner' of WSJ - I am interested in seeing how this ends.
There is an OF WKORV that just went up on eBay - 9 days to go (starting bid $49,900) - as a recent buyer there also - I will be REAL interested in the final auction price of this one (of course - nothing I can do now... - so don't worry Syed - lol)


----------



## zendala (Feb 7, 2006)

I looked at this auction as well, the WSJ auction last week exceeded my budget ...but i agree that the S Options are too low for the Mf's (for me).  I've been looking at Starwood resales and I need 44K at a *bare* minimum and I'm not concerned about outside xchanges.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 7, 2006)

I put a bid on that St John auction last week also. I didn't keep up on it though. I love St John! One of my friends recently bought 3 units there, one for around the same week as your, and two in November. The price you paid is similar to the price he paid. 

FYI - It took him a while to close the sale. I think it was island time or something.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2006)

I have heard about the closing issues (I might of read about this) - as long as I have my week this year - I am not worried.  Wow! 3 units!  Did your friend pay more/less than me for the similar week and unit 2Bd TH - week 24? (if I may ask)

Looks like your bid guess will be close - I know nothing of Kierland


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2006)

zendala said:
			
		

> I looked at this auction as well, the WSJ auction last week exceeded my budget ...but i agree that the S Options are too low for the Mf's (for me).  I've been looking at Starwood resales and I need 44K at a *bare* minimum and I'm not concerned about outside xchanges.


 Guess you will need to keep a look out for WSJ 1bd premium for weeks 21-42 - that has 44K SOs - are there others worth having w/o exchanging?


----------



## huestous (Feb 7, 2006)

It was purchased for $3749


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2006)

Ken555 said:
			
		

> Ending soon...
> 
> eBay Kierland Auction
> 
> Seems rather inexpensive at the moment, though it is a summer small 1bed week. I've had great luck so far trading my summer WMH week, so can't see how this one could be any less good. Of course, those trading in SVN won't get much value since there aren't alot of Options.



$3,749 to winning bidder shulafan!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks as if we were both 1/2 right in our bid guess (of course mine was a pure guess - since I am sans clue) - is this is good price?

It will be interesting to watch the OF deluxe WKORV bid.


----------



## Sir Newf (Feb 7, 2006)

*too high $*

too high for the season and options-I was watching, but not willing to go that high...


----------



## zendala (Feb 7, 2006)

*It all depends, doesn't it?*



			
				blujahz said:
			
		

> are there others worth having w/o exchanging?



For me, I'm constantly trying to balance what i can afford in the short term vs. what i what in the long term?

WSJ is my first choice.

At the right price, i would be happy with a 1 BD premium PLAT or gold at Kierland. 

Harborside MF's are too high to get good value if you want to exchange to somewhere else.

WKORV is not practical for me, living on the East Coast (and the MF's are high there too)

The MF's are not a problem if you are getting *exactly* what you want! ya know...

The hardest thing right now is to practice patience b/c reading TUG and other sites gets me fired up to get SOMETHING!  
(like my hair is on fire and the timeshare will put out the flames!!)

I can't be the only one with this problem...I hope


----------



## zendala (Feb 7, 2006)

Sir Newf said:
			
		

> too high for the season and options-I was watching, but not willing to go that high...



I completely agree!  But the winner's Id is familiar to me, is it a TUGger?


----------



## zendala (Feb 7, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> It will be interesting to watch the OF deluxe WKORV bid.



To WKORV owners - Is this price ($49.9K) reasonable for resale? 

You must _really_ want OF, b/c i've seen OV for 30-35K on non-auction sites.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2006)

zendala said:
			
		

> To WKORV owners - Is this price ($49.9K) reasonable for resale?
> 
> You must _really_ want OF, b/c i've seen OV for 30-35K on non-auction sites.



Hmmmm... I am a bit bias since we would *only * consider OF Deluxe at WKORV, or a 2Bd at WSJ, *and * we just purchased 1 week of both (search WKORV, WSJ, eBay, blujahz - for threads)     I am trying to catch DeniseM is # of posts   

Of course we have a cash tree in the backyard   

Heck of alot cheaper than WKORV-N (yet another thread) - or if you listen to others here - you should never buy a TS - much less directly from the developer.    (for us - we went resale)

This OF Deluxe WKORV would IMO be an excellent price at $49.9K since from what I could ascertain from recent research - I am not aware of a Deluxe OF at WKORV going for less than the mid 50s (recently at least)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2006)

zendala said:
			
		

> I completely agree!  But the winner's Id is familiar to me, is it a TUGger?



If they are not a Tugger - they soon will be if they are smart.  I have certainly learned alot in a short period - and would be now owners of WKORV-N from the Developers w/o TUG (and I am still not too bright...)


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 8, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> I'm curious too. It's the smaller 1bd, not even the premium 1 bd. I can't imagine it being a good trader thru II and the options are too low for the maintenance fee required.



I agree that the MF don't justify the low Options. 

On the other hand, I traded my small summer 1bed from WMH thru II recently for next winter at Marriott's Timber Lodge (Week 49 in December), and reserved a 2-Bed unit. Now, that might be especially lucky, but it seemed there were lots of options (though not many 2bed's) available for my summer WMH small 1bed. Again, I can't imagine Kierland's smaller 1Bed trading any worse than WMH. 

BTW, based on this experience I plan on depositing my summer WMH 2-bed from now on (as 2, 1-bed's). I would rather trade back to WMH during a different season - even with the II fee - and there was availability almost every single week of the year when I checked a few weeks ago, for that summer small 1-bed. Either people don't go to WMH, or else it's the only resort they deposit weeks from...which is what I believe SW does...

I was even considering buying this Kierland 1bed strictly as a trader, but restrained myself since I haven't even found the time this year to use all the Options from my Platinum Kierland...will be going to Maui in May, but still have 67k or so to use in 06...


----------

